# First post, old disc repair / rebuild question and advice wanted



## FloridaAl (Oct 30, 2021)

Purchased an old, very stout, homemade disc. This is my food plot harrow. Used maybe a half dozen times a year on a weekend. It's 6' wide, has twenty 18" notched discs, 1" round axles, two very old "bearings" on each of the 4 axles. The "bearings" are two piece cast housings with grooves inside and the "bearing" is a finned, hollow, cast shaft that nests in the grooves of the housing. Theses old bearings, likely Ford Dearborn units, are shot. (Markings on the bearing housing is "DMC 112-707." ) Lots and lots of slop, some parts broken off and/or chipped. I have seen one replacement (only one single bearing assembly available) that is a different number, but looks close, for $65. If I could find 8 replacements at some reasonable price I'd do that. (Currently, $65 a piece doesn't sound reasonable to me when it adds up to over $600 with shipping.)
Assuming that route isn't available, I'm looking at using pillow blocks with actual bearings. The frame down to axle length issue, if any, I can handle. But the axle spacer issue has me puzzled. Has anyone done something like this and have any advice or ideas. Only thing I've thought of is placing collars on either side of the pillow blocks and filling the gap using 1"+ ID pipe with Grade 8 washers welded on the ends. The spacers between discs without bearings can be reused.
Your thoughts, ideas, suggestions, and cautions all appreciated.
Thanks. FloridaAl


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good morning FloridaAl, welcome to the forum.

I like your idea of using (stout) pillow blocks and pipe/washer spacers. That's how I would approach this situation. The frame down to the axle length issue has to be stout, as discs impose a lot of thrust on the bearings.


----------



## FloridaAl (Oct 30, 2021)

harry16,
Thanks for the response. It's been, literally, 45 years since I owned heavy equipment. Nothing "heavy" here, but an adequate compact tractor and some vintage implements. Semi-retired and handling 40 acres of planted pines, (plus my food plot. Feeding the deer and turkeys. ) I simply wanted for someone to alert me if there was some obvious, real dummy issue I hadn't considered. I appreciate the welcome and knowing one other person doesn't see a complete blooper in the making. Thank you.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

FL Al, how is this project coming? Another option is that you can use the old bearing components as spacers, too.


----------



## FloridaAl (Oct 30, 2021)

Ford5610II said:


> FL Al, how is this project coming? Another option is that you can use the old bearing components as spacers, too.


Worked out fine. I'll post some pictures once I remember to take them. The medium duty pillow block bearings are holding up fine. The homemade spacers and welding are solid, too. I held off buying some needed discs until we actually had some field time testing. 
Learned a tidbit in dealing with old equipment. We removed and dismantled one of four axles and made our plans and parts list based on it. It turned out to be the only one of the four axles that was round. So, I had fabricated all the spacers, purchased all the bearings, washers and such, only to complete the disassembly and find three square axles, which nothing would fit. Most cost-effective idea I had was to go buy 15/16" round stock, cut to axle length and have local machine shop thread one end. Welded a stop on the opposite end and fab'ed three new axles. Lesson was, in old stuff, be aware that lots could have been changed, altered or field engineered.
Luckily, we did realize that some of the old bearings were useful as spacers and kept some before we sold the scrap.
Thanks for asking. I'll copy you on pictures when I get them.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I rebuilt a Case disk last fall, and posted info on it here. It ended up being pretty interesting.


----------

